# cad/cam حمل أرقم 1 في العالم



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://www.tdev5.com/tde/IMAGES/mpa1.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://www.cadcamnet.com/Online/03/jan/03jan-gs1-catia-biws.jpg[/BIMG]
CATIA is Dassault Systemes? PLM solution for digital product definition and simulation. 

CATIA V5 is the leading product development solution for all manufacturing organizations, from OEMs through their supply chains to small independent producers. The range of its capabilities allows CATIA V5 to be applied in a wide variety of industries, such as aerospace, automotive, industrial machinery, electrical, electronics, shipbuilding, plant design, and consumer goods, including design for such diverse products as jewelry and clothing. 

CATIA V5 is the only solution capable of addressing the complete product development process, from product concept specifications through product-in-service, in a fully integrated and associative manner. It facilitates true collaborative engineering across the multi-disciplinary extended enterprise, including style and form design, mechanical design and equipment and systems engineering, managing digital mock-up, machining, analysis, and simulation. 

Mechanical Design 
Provides specification-driven modeling for part design, assembly design and integrated drafting. 

Shape Design and Styling 
Enables creation and modification of complex engineered and free-form surfaces. 

Product Synthesis 
Provides automation and validation of design and manufacturing data. 

Equipment and Systems Engineering 
Enables design and integration of electrical, fluid and mechanical systems within a 3D digital mock-up. 

Analysis 
Enables easy and fast structural analysis of any type of assembly. 

Machining 
Offers a 3D knowledge-based product portfolio, built on an integrated single infrastructure and covering all specialized CAM applications. 

Infrastructure 
Provides a scalable platform for collaborative product creation and product data management. 

Education (Web-based Learning) 
Provides learning, anytime from anywhere, with everyday companion. 

Application Development (CAA RADE) 
Enables developers and customers to extend the PLM application portfolio
[BIMG]http://www.caddigest.com/subjects/CATIA/select/images/catia1.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

for good tutorial try this link
li akh abd almochtak

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17975
jazaho allah khaira


----------



## hggi (21 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## MDREAM (27 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا كمان مره

و تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## ali_aldeen (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## أهل الحديث (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك أخى ياسين


----------



## m_hussieny (19 أبريل 2007)

teslam el ayady ya bashmohamndes 3la el maghod el game da


----------



## المهندس يحيى (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

